# Concerned about baby sulcata poops



## Zxsong (Feb 7, 2014)

I have just recently gotten a small baby Sulcata. I'm worried that her digestive area might be blocked by something. I haven't found poop in her enclosure. I don't know if it's because her poops are very tiny or if her new home is just too new to be comfortable enough to defecate. When I soak her she doesn't poop either. Please help I'm just concerned this may lead to a bigger problem!


----------



## TheTOAD (Feb 7, 2014)

They tend to eat it, how long do you soak her?


----------



## Zxsong (Feb 7, 2014)

About 30 minutes a day. I've noticed she sometimes tends to fall asleep while soaking.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2014)

How old is this tortoise? Does it still have an egg tooth? They often don't poop for two or three weeks after they hatch.

How are you housing it and what are you feeding it? Temps? Substrate? What are you using for heating and lighting?


----------



## Zxsong (Feb 7, 2014)

She's about 2 months old I'm told she's from a breeder in Norwalk. Right now I have a home built tortoise table of sorts. I plan to build a chamber to keep the humidity and temperature up but right now the temperature seems to be staying on 70 degrees with a 50 watt incandescent bulb and the humidity around 80%-90%. I like to take her outside on nice days and I have a 50 watt UVB bulb for those rainy days. Right now I have coconut husk substrate mixed in with organic dirt to give traction.


Also the people I got her from were feeding her straight romaine lettuce and right now I am trying to convert her into something healthier with out her noticing haha. As of now it consists of romaine lettuce, grasses, & carrots. She won't touch anything other than the lettuce. I add a touch of calcium and d3 to her food.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh no!!!! Did you get her from a lady named Candie?


Candie is a horrible breeder who sells sick babies to new owners with 100% false information. She keeps babies on vermiculite until they are a year old and feeds them only lettuces and doesn't provide a water source


----------



## Zxsong (Feb 7, 2014)

Really? Oh no! It might have been! I'm going to try to contact her, whoever she is. When I found my little girl she only had lettuce and was sheltered in a glass tank with rabbit pellets and no water provided.


Is there anything I could do about it? Should I take her to the vet?


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2014)

Please click the links in my signature and start reading. Your baby doesn't have time for you to figure things out the hard way. And here is a care sheet: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-79895.html

And a diet sheet: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-76744.html

70 is much too cold, especially with high humidity. There are four temps you need to know. Where is it 70? It should be no lower than 80 anywhere anytime and still dark at night. Please read.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: RE: Concerned about baby sulcata poops*



Zxsong said:


> Really? Oh no! It might have been! I'm going to try to contact her, whoever she is. When I found my little girl she only had lettuce and was sheltered in a glass tank with rabbit pellets and no water provided.
> 
> 
> Is there anything I could do about it? Should I take her to the vet?





Just read and follow Tom's thread. Is the phone number ending in 8103? Thats her.


----------

